# A quick question on room treatment



## StabMe (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey guys!

Long time lurker here. Have probably a simple question, but couldn't find an answer here. So i figured i'd ask.

I will be moving to a new flat where i finally will be able to setup a nice HT. It will probably be a 5.1 system. Mostly for movies, sometimes 2 channel music, too.

Here is the draft of the room:









(the black triangle is just to help me locate the placements for speakers and listening position)

It is a big living room. So i have some space for an HT and half of the room is almost empty. My idea was to place superchunks in the corners at the front wall, put some absorption panels on the first reflection points, carpet between a sofa and TV and a book case as an inferior diffusion measure in at the rear wall. 

But now i look at the picture and i realize that first reflection points are right at the window location. I even have it it confirmed by several calculation methods.

The questions are:

since i can not place absorption panel on the left wall, should i still put in on the right wall?
will i benefit by placing absorption panels on the side walls at the sides of my listening position?


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Use curtains over the window... close them for better sound. Install curtains on the opposite side of the room in the same location, even if they just cover a wall. Sound will travel through the curtains 2 times before it can reflect into the room, so it will be down in level. The heavier and larger the drapes, the deader they will make the room. So choose wisely!


----------



## StabMe (Mar 28, 2012)

Likewise, i think i can construct standing absorption panels. Although they are gonna be ugly, i can move them out of the room when they are not necessary. Have to decide which is less ugly - drapes or standing panels 

BTW, i am going to use small Synergy type horns as my left and right channels. The horn is effective down to about 800Hz, gradually losing it's effect to about 500Hz. I will still have to deal with first reflections in the low end, right?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

StabMe said:


> Likewise, i think i can construct standing absorption panels. Although they are gonna be ugly, i can move them out of the room when they are not necessary. Have to decide which is less ugly - drapes or standing panels


I use both. The drapes conceal the panels.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

You should run Room EQ Wizard and find out where the issues are instead of guessing. It’s free and a great way to see where you are having acoustic snaptube issues in your room.


----------

